# Study to find out why some don't get the virus or as bad(pre virus natural immunity)



## WhatInThe (Nov 11, 2021)

The question is being asked why some had/have pre virus no vax natural immunity to the covid virus. It seems many already had the t cells to fight the virus or lessen it's effect.

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-59207466

Could explain why some rarely get sick from other stuff as well


----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2021)

I think I am one of those.  I can only remember getting the flu one time In my whole life.  I have gone through the whole pandemic without even a “cold”.  I live in Assisted Living and have seen many many Covid cases and deaths.  I take a multi vitamin, Calcium, D3 and Zinc every day.  Also take Emergen C 1000 mg if I feel the least rundown.

I have not taken the Covid Vaccines.  If they provide years of data and I am still here, I may take the vaccine in the future.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Nov 11, 2021)

I never did get ill much at all. In the last decades, we also take a full *balanced* battery of vitamins and minerals daily — not just one or two of our choice.

That said, when we did get Covid-19 (before it had that name), it wasn't for long or very bad at all. Soo ...


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2021)

Something that is not widely circulated is the Delta-32 gene mutation which may account for some who seem resistant to Covid-19.

"CCR5-delta32" is a deletion mutation of a gene which only 1% of the total population has two copies of this gene and individuals who carry two copies of this genetic mutation are immune to Smallpox, The Bubonic Plague (Black Death) and resistant to HIV. 
The Delta-32 (CCR-5 allele) is found in approximately 10-25% of all Caucasians. (The precise number is not known, and has only been estimated by scientists, since so “few” Caucasians have been tested).

Scientists have known for some time that these individuals carry a genetic mutation (known as CCR5-delta 32) that prevents the virus from entering the cells of the immune system but have been unable to account for the high levels of the gene in Scandinavia and relatively low levels in areas bordering the Mediterranean.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2021)

They should have directed their energies to studying this, instead of selling vaccines; it may have led to better treatment for other viruses.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 11, 2021)

One of things mentions was the body learning how to fight similar viruses. But that's what the body is supposed to do. In some respects things are almost too clean in that many never had to fight the amount of viruses, germs and/or bacteria that many have previously known or unkown.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 11, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> One of things mentions was the body learning how to fight similar viruses. But that's what the body is supposed to do. In some respects things are almost too clean in that many never had to fight the amount of viruses, germs and/or bacteria that many have previously known or unkown.


I remember that back in 2019, I think in late spring, medical scientists studied the possibility that certain blood-types made people resistant to covid. I don't know if those studies were reviewed and released, though.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I remember that back in 2019, I think in late spring, medical scientists studied the possibility that certain blood-types made people resistant to covid. I don't know if those studies were reviewed and released, though.


I doubt they would release any information that would discourage vaccination.
What makes me decide has little to do with what information is released; it's my observation, experiences & life's lessons.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I remember that back in 2019, I think in late spring, medical scientists studied the possibility that certain blood-types made people resistant to covid. I don't know if those studies were reviewed and released, though.


Type 'O' was lucky; Type 'AB' not so much.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Type 'O' was lucky; Type 'AB' not so much.


Yeah, that's what I remember. 

I'm type O- and so are my kids. None of us have been prone to illness. I had pneumonia once, but that was after I'd been hospitalized and had surgery and transfusions for that bad fall I took.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Type 'O' was lucky; Type 'AB' not so much.


'A' negative here and rarely sick my whole life. No bad colds, flu, etc.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2021)

Me, son, dil & grandson all 'O'


----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2021)

win231 said:


> I doubt they would release any information that would discourage vaccination.
> What makes me decide has little to do with what information is released; it's my observation, experiences & life's lessons.


When they release all the data on the news including adverse side effects and deaths, then I could make a decision.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> When they release all the data on the news including adverse side effects and deaths, then I could make a decision.


One of the problems.  The news reports what they're told to report - by the people in control.  Many years can go by before they reveal adverse side effects and deaths.  That's when we hear, "Thousands of people took _________ and were later diagnosed with __________.
If you took this drug or vaccine & you later were diagnosed with _________, call __________." (this law firm).
By then, the pharmaceutical companies have made billions of dollars & covered their initial investment & profited.


----------



## David777 (Nov 11, 2021)

From early in the pandemic, I've been visiting bioscience virology sites, blogs, and watching podcasts.  On such sites, have left a few comments about this issue. Scientists were puzzled why so many had mild to no symptoms while others had strong cases.  News media wondering why there were so many mild cases, endlessly talked about the puzzle but seemed to be greatly resistant to even mentioning there might be a difference in ethnic immunity levels as though it had become a politically incorrect taboo subject to mention in public. The few sites investigating the issue were all in other nations.

To this person, the puzzle pointed to our human populations with different immunity levels.  Since other corona head cold virus diseases had been occasionally active over decades, it was possible those exposed to earlier corona virus diseases had some level of immunity.  Here in California, Latinos by far have had higher levels of Covid-19 cases to this day, especially fatal cases.  Data is overwhelming anyone can read on our state site.

https://covid19.ca.gov/state-dashboard/#county-statewide

 Anytime news media discussed high Latino rates they would oddly only point out a list of reasons why they were more likely to catch the disease I won't bother discussing herein because I'm sure all have read such.  When I went to grade schools here in California, there were lots of kids every winter sick from a range of head colds and no one knew which specific ones were active because very few were ever researched.  There are over 100 types of rhinovirus head colds alone.  Some colds were almost as brutal as influenza, lasting a couple weeks.

Large numbers of Latinos have immigrated into the United States in recent decades so would not have been exposed to some of the same types of head colds here.  If exposures were from earlier decades, demographics would show greater immunity for older native Californians including any California natives including Latinos.  There is also demographic research showing certain northern Europeans have a level of immunity including those identified for my own ethnic background from a genetic test on a nephew.  

Additionally many head colds only occur in winter because the optimal reproduction rates of viruses that infect our human cells occurs at a temperature a few degrees below normal body temperature.  That is also why our bodies purposely cause fevers in order to prevent virus reproduction.  As an adult, the method I've figured out how to not catch head colds despite often working in large offices and labs with dozens to hundreds of people, many sick at times, is by keeping my neck and head warm at night.  And note I've never regularly taken vitamins or medicines.


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I think I am one of those.  I can only remember getting the flu one time In my whole life.  I have gone through the whole pandemic without even a “cold”.  I live in Assisted Living and have seen many many Covid cases and deaths.  I take a multi vitamin, Calcium, D3 and Zinc every day.  Also take Emergen C 1000 mg if I feel the least rundown.
> 
> I have not taken the Covid Vaccines.  If they provide years of data and I am still here, I may take the vaccine in the future.



So you are quite happy and comfortable to sit among the other residents eating with them, probably interacting with them in games etc in the full knowledge that you may be endangering their life?  Is that responsible and caring attitude? Is it?
.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> The question is being asked why some had/have pre virus no vax natural immunity to the covid virus. It seems many already had the t cells to fight the virus or lessen it's effect.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-59207466
> 
> Could explain why some rarely get sick from other stuff as well


Thanks for posting that.  It's a very informative article and I took great interest in it.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2021)

Shero said:


> So you are quite happy and comfortable to sit among the other residents eating with them, probably interacting with them in games etc in the full knowledge that you may be endangering their life?  Is that responsible and caring attitude? Is it?
> .


Yes, it is.  Because those who choose to get vaccinated will be protected from anyone who is not vaccinated.  No one is endangering anyone - except in your imagination.
It's just common sense; which isn't very common.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2021)

Shero said:


> So you are quite happy and comfortable to sit among the other residents eating with them, probably interacting with them in games etc in the full knowledge that you may be endangering their life?  Is that responsible and caring attitude? Is it?
> .


Sheri, how am I endangering their life?   If you are thinking because I am unvaccinated, that heaven forbid, I am carrying that nasty Covid virus.  The vaccinated residents can carry as much Covid as anyone. I have always been negative.  The last two residents that died were fully vaccinated.  In fact one always set with me in the dining room.

I assume you are vaccinated.  How often do you get tested?  You could be Covid positive right now.  I hope you do not have any further unexplained medical conditions down the road.


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, it is.  Because those who choose to get vaccinated will be protected from anyone who is not vaccinated.  No one is endangering anyone - except in your imagination.
> It's just common sense; which isn't very common.


.
Ás usual complete non-sense!!


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> .
> Ás usual complete non-sense!!


"Nonsense" is one word.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> "Nonsense" is one word.


Poetic license.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> So you are quite happy and comfortable to sit among the other residents eating with them, probably interacting with them in games etc in the full knowledge that you may be endangering their life?  Is that responsible and caring attitude? Is it?
> .


Yes. Have been for near 2 years now.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 12, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> One of things mentions was the body learning how to fight similar viruses. But that's what the body is supposed to do. In some respects things are almost too clean in that many never had to fight the amount of viruses, germs and/or bacteria that many have previously known or unkown.


That's the problem nowadays.  Kids only play with indoor electronics.  When I was a kid I played outside in the dirt, mud Etc.  I shoveled pig, cow & chicken poo & never got sick. 

  Need to get back to the '40s & '50s when kids & people were outside doing more things.  When we used the outhouse & used Sears Robuck paper to wipe with.  When done we would go out & wipe our hands on the grass. as there was no sanitizer or water in the outhouse.


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Poetic license.


 I do not think Win knows what "Poetic License" means. You will have to explain it very slowly to him !!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 21, 2021)

Interesting research ...much to be learned.  In our long-term care facilities, we've only had one outbreak.  During the outbreak, very frail roommates never got sick and tested negative multiple times though their healthier roommates were ill and exposed them.  Sick residents were moved to isolation as soon as their infection was discovered of course, but still were contagious before being moved.

Since I'm medically advised against vaccination, one of my frustrations throughout the pandemic has been gas stations that don't keep up with refilling receipt paper at their pump stations.  I'll get the "clerk has receipt" message and have to n-95 mask up, go in and wait in line for my receipt which was a pet peeve pre-Covid, but especially now.  I griped about it one day to a woman about my age in line with me while telling her why I couldn't stand close since she wasn't masked.  Told her about my autoimmune stuff.  Her reply was "Oh, I have several autoimmiune diagnosis too and have never stayed home, worn a mask and haven't gotten sick."   This was only a few months ago.

My first thought was 'stupid person' ...next I wondered why...  Had she had a mild case and didn't know it?  Was there something protective along the lines of possibilites such as nutritional status (esp Vitamin D), the protective Neanderthal chromosome 12, exposure to a different,  milder forms of coronavirus within the past few years that offered protection through the B cell adaption of natural immunity from that prior infection since .._..*"natural infection births memory B cells that continue to evolve over several months, producing highly potent antibodies adept at eliminating even viral variants.*"_ as explained at this Rockerfeller University link.

We have so much to learn about why many, many exposed individuals get mild infections or never catch the disease at all.  So many theories that need thorough investigation.


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

It is pure scientific knowledge that although some people may not get as sick as others from a certain virus, they are still dangerous - because -  they are carriers!!!


----------



## Devi (Nov 23, 2021)

The unvaccinated are only carriers if they _have_ the virus. Also, vaccinated can also carry and transmit the virus to others.


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Devi said:


> The unvaccinated are only carriers if they _have_ the virus. Also, vaccinated can also carry and transmit the virus to others.



Obviously!!


----------



## Devi (Nov 23, 2021)

Shero said:


> Obviously!!


And yet, in post #28, you said:



Shero said:


> It is pure scientific knowledge that although some people may not get as sick as others from a certain virus, they are still dangerous - because -  they are carriers!!!


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Devi said:


> And yet, in post #28, you said:


.
Allow me to break it down even further for you. For example, if someone has the flu, they may carry the flu virus, but do not show symptoms. But if they cough in someone's face, they give the flu to that person. If they sneeze next to that person they give that person the flu.
*Same with the covid virus*.
Everyone gets the vaccination and everyone is much safer.
.


----------



## Devi (Nov 23, 2021)

And yet, if they _don't_ have the flu, they can't spread it.


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Devi said:


> And yet, if they _don't_ have the flu, they can't spread it.



But you will never know, until,  it is too late!!
Are you really not understanding Devi or are you just arguing for the sake of it. Whichever, I am done with answering silly questions.


----------



## Devi (Nov 23, 2021)

I have already had Covid. And please, don't bother answering me. That would be great.

Added: that was two years ago.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2021)

Devi said:


> I have already had Covid. And please, don't bother answering me. That would be great.
> 
> Added: that was two years ago.



Some who had SARS-CoV-1 in the early aughts still have protective natural B & T cell immunity 13 years post infection.  Hoping that turns out to be the case with Covid (CoV-2). 

.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2021)

Shero said:


> But you will never know, until,  it is too late!!
> Are you really not understanding Devi or are you just arguing for the sake of it. Whichever, I am done with answering silly questions.


Your definition of a silly question:  A question you have no legitimate answer for.


----------



## GAlady (Nov 24, 2021)

Shero said:


> But you will never know, until,  it is too late!!
> Are you really not understanding Devi or are you just arguing for the sake of it. Whichever, I am done with answering silly questions.


I will still argue with you Shero.  Vaccinated, unvaccinated and persons who have had Covid are all carriers of Covid.  

I hope you don’t get a false sense of security because you are ”fully vaccinated”.


----------



## win231 (Nov 24, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I will still argue with you Shero.  Vaccinated, unvaccinated and persons who have had Covid are all carriers of Covid.
> 
> I hope you don’t get a false sense of security because you are ”fully vaccinated”.


No, Shero will never get a false sense of security.
That would require having sense to begin with.


----------



## kssf (Nov 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I remember that back in 2019, I think in late spring, medical scientists studied the possibility that certain blood-types made people resistant to covid. I don't know if those studies were reviewed and released, though.


I think so too - if my memory is right - blood type 0 was good - I do have 0 but can't remember if it is positive or negative - wish I knew but I did get covid very mild - the worst thing was my lost of taste - think it is 80% or 90% better but still not 100% and will be a year this Thanksgiving - that day was when I couldn't taste anything.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 24, 2021)

kssf said:


> I think so too - if my memory is right - blood type 0 was good - I do have 0 but can't remember if it is positive or negative - wish I knew but I did get covid very mild - the worst thing was my lost of taste - think it is 80% or 90% better but still not 100% and will be a year this Thanksgiving - that day was when I couldn't taste anything.


Mine's O- (neg)
Your doctor can tell you what yours is if you wanna know
I hope you can taste your Thanksgiving dinner this year. At least the best bits.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 24, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Some who had SARS-CoV-1 in the early aughts still have protective natural B & T cell immunity 13 years post infection.  Hoping that turns out to be the case with Covid (CoV-2)..


That should be the case. The only reason it wouldn't is if any part of the virus (such as a protein) can destroy T&B cell memory. This is under study in 3 countries (that I know of for sure).
So time will tell, but at *this time* data shows that natural immunity gives extended protection against _severe_ covid. It's dificult to find that data because some health entities aren't publishing it, but the CDC did - pretty sure I saw it there - Isreal nat'l health agency did, and I believe OurWorldinData did, too.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 24, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Some who had SARS-CoV-1 in the early aughts still have protective natural B & T cell immunity 13 years post infection.  Hoping that turns out to be the case with Covid (CoV-2)..


Annie, in fact, the original SARS virus is gone. Thanks in large part to natural immunity, T&B cell memory, the virus mutated itself right out of existence.
(Shero, look it up, man)


----------

